# Bluewater Nipple Trip 9-8-2015



## Blackpaw (Sep 12, 2015)

Left the dock on Big Lagoon at 9AM on a 23' Dusky. Arrived at Nipple around 10:30A and set out a spread of skirted ballyhoo on four (4) 30# Penn spinning outfits. Saw tuna busting the water and headed for same. Within 20 minutes of trolling, hooked a blue marlin. After a one hour fight, marlin was leadered and released boatside.

It was the angler's first marlin boat owner's first big fish and first trip to Nipple.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been wanting to try that for a long time. He'll remember that the rest of his life 1st marlin.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So is it blue at the nipple or just a bluewater marlin report at the nipple


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

You caught a blue marlin on a spinning rod?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dang


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish I could catch a billfish at the nipple this year! I have trolled 3-4 days solid between elbow and nipple over the last few weeks with zippo billfish to show for our efforts! You need to tell me your secret! ha ha!

Congrats on the blue


Robert


----------



## Blackpaw (Sep 12, 2015)

The water wasn't cobalt blue, just a bluewater marlin report. And yes Gamefisherman, that is actually the second blue marlin we have caught on a spinning rod, one two years ago off Cudjoe Key, Fl.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

"" It was the angler's first marlin boat owner's first big fish""

And No pictures ??


----------



## Blackpaw (Sep 12, 2015)

Plenty pics of the angler, plenty pics of splashes but very poor pics of the fish!


----------



## Blackpaw (Sep 12, 2015)

There not too good but here you go!


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

MSViking said:


> Wish I could catch a billfish at the nipple this year! I have trolled 3-4 days solid between elbow and nipple over the last few weeks with zippo billfish to show for our efforts! *You need to tell me your secret!* ha ha!
> 
> Congrats on the blue
> 
> ...


Apparently a 4 wide spread of spinning rods.


----------



## Blackpaw (Sep 12, 2015)

marlin77 said:


> Apparently a 4 wide spread of spinning rods.


Yes. Four Penn 9500 spooled with 30# mono, 12' 100 pound leader and snap swivels. I have PENN 30W's and 50W's but I am a mahi fisherman and rarely use them. I always seem to be outgunned but apparently lucky. This particular boat didn't even have outriggers. He's just breaking into the offshore scene and asked me to accompany him to the Nipple. Good first trip for boat owner and the angler. BTW the marlin hit a short, right flat.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang you guys indeed had an epic day of fishing, my hat is off to you both! Tight lines to you both! Do it again.


----------

